# figs...



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

local funeral director has a hospitality house and the backyard has a giant fig...
LOADED!
besides preserves some recps, please...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Honey Fig Ice Cream*. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Fig cake baby!!
http://www.realcajunrecipes.com/recipe/fig-cake-i-gateau-de-figue/


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always wondered when people do with figs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fig Toppping on Ice Cream*

We cut the figs into quarters and freeze in vacuum bags. When ready to use thaw figs. Put 2 TBS butter into a skillet with 1/4 cup brown sugar and 1 cup figs. Cook figs down over medium heat. When cooked down add 1-2 TBS brandy/bourbon/cognac and flame. Scoop onto ice cream.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Cook figs way to make preserves.....also cook strawberries same way but separately. Next day, pull out of fridge, mix together and put on pancakes......


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Fig Jam too! GREAT on biscuits.

http://www.realcajunrecipes.com/recipe/strawberry-fig-jam-ii/


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We have made strawberry/fig preserves that is really good. Going to dehydrate some and see how that works.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have been making fig cake for years. 
here is the recipe.
I have recipes for fig preserves and strawberry fig preserves, if you want them. they are to die for. 
*FIG CAKE*​ ​ *Ingredients:*



*3 eggs* 
*2 Â½ cups - sugar* 
*2 Â½ cups - ripe figs, pealed, mashed and pureed ( I puree with a stick mixer )* 
*Â¾ cup - vegetable oil* 
*3 cups - flour* 
*2 tsp - baking soda (fresh)* 
*1 tsp - salt* 
*Â½ tsp - cinnamon* 
*Â½ cup - buttermilk* 
*1 cup - chopped pecans* 
*6 oz of ripe blueberries*
 
*Preparation:*

Â· Beat eggs and add sugar â€" blend/mix well
Â· add the mashed figs and vegetable oil â€" blend/mix well
Â· In another bowl: Sift together flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon
Â·  
Â· Add the fig mixture alternately with the buttermilk
Â· Blend/mix ( I use a hand held blender )
Â· Add chopped pecans and blend/mix well
Â· Fold in blueberries
Â·  
Â· Add mixture to Pam Sprayed and floured loaf pans
Â· An alternate recipe for the loaf pans is sugar and cinnamon instead of flour. ( Â½ to Â¾ cup of sugar with 2 tsp of cinnamon)
Â· Makes 3 small loaves ( 8 x 4 x 2 Â½ )

*Cook Time:*

Â· Bake in preheated oven at 350 degrees for one hour

*When cool, each loaf can be wrapped in Saran Wrap and frozen for use later.*


----------

